# Certificate Attestation Requirements



## MW2014 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi All,
I'm going to be moving over to Volusia county, Florida to join my wife in the not to distant future and had some questions about attesting my degree certificate. Does anyone know ...
1) If employers usually require certificates to be attested seperately or whether I can have them done together as a pack?
2) If employers usually need the original certificates or attested or if certified copies are OK?
3) If employers usually need the certificates apostilled by the foreign office or if validation by a notary is sufficient.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, the employers are free to require whatever "proof" or "certification" of degree they like - or they are free to take you at your word (which is what usually is the case unless you turn out to be a major disappointment in the job and they are looking for reason to fire you). 

What most "foreigners" do in your situation is to include in your CV/resumé a brief equivalence statement for each foreign degree. The game changer would be if you are in a line of work that requires licensure or state "registration" - in which case you might have to certify your degree as equivalent to the required US academic credential. If that is the case, check with the state licensing board for your profession to see what they require.


----------



## MW2014 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, the employers are free to require whatever "proof" or "certification" of degree they like - or they are free to take you at your word (which is what usually is the case unless you turn out to be a major disappointment in the job and they are looking for reason to fire you).
> 
> What most "foreigners" do in your situation is to include in your CV/resumé a brief equivalence statement for each foreign degree. The game changer would be if you are in a line of work that requires licensure or state "registration" - in which case you might have to certify your degree as equivalent to the required US academic credential. If that is the case, check with the state licensing board for your profession to see what they require.


Cheers for the advice mate. I'll be working in education so state registration is a certainty. I'll get on to the local school board and see what they can tell me.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Given you are talking about Florida, this is a good place to start is the Florida Dept of Education

Certification requirements in general




__





Educator Certification


Apply and Check Status Certificate Lookup Search Disciplinary Actions The purpose of Florida educator certification is to support the academic achievement of.



www.fldoe.org





specific foreign trained requirements




__





Applicants With Foreign Academic Training


Apply • Public Certification Search • Search Disciplinary Actions Do NOT send original foreign diplomas or original foreign transcripts to the Bureau of E.



www.fldoe.org


----------

